# just a garage........



## CJTORINO

Just a garage I'm slowly building. its just an old wooden wine case.
The lift is GMP. And the tools are just various manufacturers.
The Car is a 1/25 scale Monogram '69 Charger R/T.
its built as a 440/ 4 speed. The Hemi is built up and detailed on an engine stand.
Have not built to many dioramas.


----------



## CJTORINO

more of garage..........


----------



## beck

haven't built too many dios ? ya can't tell that from lookin' at this . really sweet man . like to see some more close ups on the engine . nice work all around .
hb


----------



## StarshipClass

Just looked and just wanted to say that I'm just plain IMPRESSED! Incredibly good work. Looks like the real thing.


----------



## roadrner

Looks great, especially that Charger! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ignatz

Very nice. I love all the detail. But it looks more like a showroom! Too clean for any garage I've seen--except that one time I wandered into a Mercedes repair shop... You need at least a couple of old oil spills in the bay, I think!


----------



## lisfan

look again there is some oil spots. nice nice job! i plan on building a 1:1 scale version when i sell my house get a a garage i can work in. it will be a 57 chevy on the lift though.


----------



## Ignatz

Yeah. I saw those. But it looks like the only spot in the dio that's got some real-world spillage, if you know what I mean. I'm not knocking it by any means. I think it's got a lot of nice bits and elements to it.


----------



## CJTORINO

thanks for the comments. I am new at building dioramas. this is the second garage I've done.
but have built plastic cars for many years.
This Monogram ProModeler 1969 Charger R/T is a great kit to build.
I love the extra engine with the engine stand.
I guess the floor of this garage is pretty clean, but my 1:1 is clean too.
guess I should variate once in my life,eh?
Thanks, 
CJTORINO.

my garage, my cars, me:


----------



## roadrner

Nice Torino! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ignatz

I certainly don't mean to discourage, only offer my opinions and some ideas--for whatever they are worth! I love models and esp box dioramas. 
LOL! You DO have a clean shop! But look at the weathering and worn areas of the concrete floors. There's old stains from oil, exhaust, and general wear from simply being lived in. As clean as it is, It doesn't look like the concrete was laid down last week! There's a lot of tonal variations from wear, age, and exposure to the sun and environment. There's usually wear around where people tend to handle things. Door knobs, latches and handles, the kickplate on doors where you might tend to put a foot on to hold the door open, light switches and the area around the switchplate, waste paper baskets trash bins and slop sinks especially as that's where much of the cleanup happens. In your 1:1 scale model (  ), you've got a work table. I bet there are old pens, pencils, a notepad, maybe an old issue of a car magazine lying around, used, rags, etc. Often these things are very subtle, but they tend to lend an incredible sense of realism and life to a diorama.

BTW, the kerosene heater and the coke machines are fantastic. Are they aftermarket details?


----------



## 2ndGear

I am wondering why there is'nt a model of a Torino on the lift? I know it would'nt need work but would be lifted for storage purposes. :thumbsup: . I have a 73 Gran Torino Sport and wish they made a model of it.  

Looks good though either way!.


----------



## CJTORINO

2ndGear said:


> I am wondering why there is'nt a model of a Torino on the lift? I know it would'nt need work but would be lifted for storage purposes. I have a 73 Gran Torino Sport and wish they made a model of it.


Well 2ndgear, JoHan did a Torino Sport Kit, but come to think of it, it may have been a '72. I'll have to dig one out of storage,and check.
Here is my car in 1/24 scale. And while its not in this diorama, I am drawing up plans to build a Ford Dealership in scale, and it may be a showroom car.
(wish I had a better camera).


----------



## 2ndGear

CJ, I had to change my shirt looking at that pic of your Torino! Very nice! :thumbsup: 

The JoHan kit is a 72. Not that I dislike them I would prefer to have a 72 over the 73 but I am happy just to have an old car period.  

The pic might not come up but the link should work with no problems.











2ndGear's 73 GTS


----------



## satellite1

Great Torino`s and a sharp diorama :thumbsup:


----------

